# HVAC Brands---Trane vs. York--Whick is better?



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Which of the two brands, in your opinion, are better HVAC brands? I know you may say, it depends on who and how it's installed. If I find two contractors that I am comfortable with to do a good job, and am down to mfgs of the systems, what is your opinions on quality? Thanks!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

For the most part the installation of any equipment, as long as all equipment from the condenser to the evaporator to the furnace/blower match one another, far outweighs manufacture these days. 

The heart and sould of any cooling system is the compressor and all manufacturers use Copeland Scroll. 

Over the years, York has not been known to handle up to the test of time but that I believe is because practically anyone could get their hands on them and did and thus the installs suffered, giving them a bad reputation.

The same can be said of Goodman, anyone could get their hands on them, back then at least. Having said that Janitrol (aka Janijunk) is probably the worst recognizable name brand (and they are no longer around) as again, anyone could get their hands on them and thus install them but I guess whomever installed the one at the house I'm renting did a good job because over 2o years later it's still working perfectly. And I've seen and worked and serviced Yorks that are over 25 years old and still running.

At the end of the day though, Trane would have the best reputation because they never sold to just anyone.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

So if all things are equal, you would go with the Trane? What is your opinion on the Rudd brand? 

Also, my two contractors differ on performing a manual J test. One says that it is necessary,and can be done, on my 15 yr old home. The other says that it is impossible to do a manual J test on a preexisting home. If it is just being built, it could be done. Who do I believe? The 2nd contractor says that enlarging some of my duct work and adding a return in my basement, in order to get some more airflow to go up to my 2nd floor is all part of a manual J test. What do you think?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Makes no sense to not be able to perform a manual J on any pre-existing home or building. Heck you can purchase the software and do it yourself granted you'd need to know what kind of insulation is in your walls, in your atttic, single pane or double pane windows, which way your home faces and the windows location as well as any trees and/or awnings, etc.

Go with the guy who says it CAN be done as the other guy is just trying to get out of it easy and may be the less experienced of the two.

I just recently installed a Ruud 410-A system and I went over to the customer's home today for a drainage problem (internal plumbing backing up the main drain and tripping the evap float switch so not my fault, you ac guys!) and it is running beautifully. The owner said that last year this time her elecricity bill was almost $400. This last month it was $202. 

Ruud is pretty good as well but if I were to purchase a home and have my own choice of a/c systems to install, it'd be American Standard which is Trane, like GMC and Chevy are one and the same. I just like the solid look of American Standard versus Trane.

And no variable speed, two stage cooling/compressors this and that either, just single stage. On and off, simple. X-13 motor, high efficiency in the furnace.


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

I would not install anything but a variable speed blower. Not sure why you wouldn't. 
As far as the brands you mention they should all be fine if installed properly. Install is the whole key. Also demand a manual j be performed as anything else would just be a guess.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Great advice. The contractor that is going to perform the manual J pushes the York brand. Do most contractors push the brand that gives them the "deal" or can they typically get other brands if you ask? How does that work? 

The variable speeds quoted are about $1800 more. Is that worth the extra money? Would the manual J test help determine if that type of system is worth it? Or does it not work that way? 

I was also quoted a price for a three damper zoning system in lieu of a two stage system to "help" with my two story house problem of hotter on the 2nd floor. Any opinions with this? 

Also, is it worth upgrading to a 10 yr labor warranty from the contractor? Seems like a good deal for $280.00 if something does go out. Thanks.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

hvac122 said:


> I would not install anything but a variable speed blower. Not sure why you wouldn't.
> As far as the brands you mention they should all be fine if installed properly. Install is the whole key. Also demand a manual j be performed as anything else would just be a guess.


 
I install them all day long and have for years. Just not certain it's what I'd want in my own home. In low speed a variable speed motor uses less kw per hour to run than a 75 watt light bulb. Something like that.

I like to feel the air fulltime and the x-13 is the champ of efficiency for single stage. Awesome motor. I've installed so many of those in new furnaces and I can never tell they're on even when I'm standing right next to the furnace in the attic. But they certainly blow.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

the x-13 is a single stage brushless motor that can be programmed and run as a variable speed. why it's such a good and efficient and reliable and quiet motor compared to the psc single stage, it's an ecm.


----------



## jwz (Jul 19, 2011)

I am having a 3 ton unit replaced by my cousin for a great price $900 for a york guardian. I read some terrible reviews online over at Furnacecompare.com York is rated almost dead last and on the site they have recent customer testominals. They have amana, rudd, rheem, american standard, tempstar, trane, weatherking, carrier, goodman, ducane in that order to name a few and york last. Should I be worried?


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

For $900.00 I would be. Does that include indoor coil?


----------



## jwz (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think so, is the indoor coil always necessary? He is only charging $50 to do the job, he advised the unit will cost him $850


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone know any details of why Yourk has so many poor reviews????


----------



## vln (Jun 19, 2011)

Because they are of poorer quality and use aluminum? coils which tend to leak more.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

vln said:


> Because they are of poorer quality and use aluminum? coils which tend to leak more.


Carrier uses aluminum coils also. most manufacturers are now using aluminum coils(either for their condensers or evaps, or both), because copper tends to leak quicker. Most brands hav e had coil leak problems in the last few/several years.


Having a contractor install a brand he usually doesn't deal. Is seldom a good idea. Since he won't b e stocking any parts for it.

Trane is very proud of their parts. It shows in the price they charge for them.



A VS blower is worth the money. Enables you to have better humidity control.

An X13 can not be programmed to work like a VS blower. It works similar, but can not vary its speed to maintain CFM.


----------



## TomHarper (May 13, 2011)

If only given those two I would say Trane.


----------

